# Got my first Uber tip.



## empresstabitha (Aug 25, 2016)

O.O Woohoo


----------



## G Trip (Jun 20, 2017)

Beats a poke in the eye. How many trips in did it take you to get your first? I hear San Fran is very anti-tipping when it comes to drivers.


----------



## empresstabitha (Aug 25, 2016)

About 25 and it was someone from the east bay. On lyft I get tipped frequently though.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

Yea, I have rec'd three out of the last ten rides. Love it.

My only complaint? In the bad old days, if someone didn't tip me, I would down rate them. Now ... I don't know if I should or not. I rated someone four stars yesterday, and she was the biggest tip I got all day. Not fair. 
So, everyone gets five stars now.


----------



## Notjust A. Nutherant (Jun 10, 2017)

UberBastid said:


> Yea, I have rec'd three out of the last ten rides. Love it.
> 
> My only complaint? In the bad old days, if someone didn't tip me, I would down rate them. Now ... I don't know if I should or not. I rated someone four stars yesterday, and she was the biggest tip I got all day. Not fair.
> So, everyone gets five stars now.


For whatever it's worth, did you go back and change her rating? Just curious


----------



## wk1102 (Dec 25, 2015)

UberBastid said:


> Yea, I have rec'd three out of the last ten rides. Love it.
> 
> My only complaint? In the bad old days, if someone didn't tip me, I would down rate them. Now ... I don't know if I should or not. I rated someone four stars yesterday, and she was the biggest tip I got all day. Not fair.
> So, everyone gets five stars now.


Nah.. rate them low and then change it to a 5 if they tip.


----------



## TheUberTransporter (Jul 13, 2017)

I used to get no tips. Till I tried this
Now tips are coming to me like crazy. Seriously.

https://uberpeople.net/threads/how-to-get-a-5-star-every-trip.187162/#post-2791414


----------



## RynoHawk (Mar 15, 2017)

wk1102 said:


> Nah.. rate them low and then change it to a 5 if they tip.


The risk with that is, when they go back to rate and tip you and see they've been rated low, you will get a 1 star instead.


----------



## TheUberTransporter (Jul 13, 2017)

RynoHawk said:


> The risk with that is, when they go back to rate and tip you and see they've been rated low, you will get a 1 star instead.


If they are bad passengers I don't talk about this to them. I tell this story to most passengers, just not the terrible ones who I know I'll rate bad.


----------



## RynoHawk (Mar 15, 2017)

TheUberTransporter said:


> If they are bad passengers I don't talk about this to them. I tell this story to most passengers, just not the terrible ones who I know I'll rate bad.


Yeah, I meant mainly those who would rate low just for not tipping.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

Notjust A. Nutherant said:


> For whatever it's worth, did you go back and change her rating? Just curious


Naw. I rated her a four ... and it really doesn't matter to pax's. Uber won't deactivate them for going below 4.6 I've rec'd ratings I didn't deserve - it goes around. It all evens out in the long run.


----------



## TheUberTransporter (Jul 13, 2017)

RynoHawk said:


> Yeah, I meant mainly those who would rate low just for not tipping.


Guess it wouldn't work for them then


----------

